
Facebook Let's You Increase Security, If You Don't Use Chrome - relaunched
http://startupsanddowns.blogspot.com/2011/09/facebook-lets-you-increase-security-if.html
======
nbm
I worked right next to the engineers who developed the login approvals
feature, and overheard the discussions that led to this dialog - it was all
about making it hard for people to mistakenly lock themselves out of their
accounts because they use frequent cookie cleaners.

You can imagine the fallout when someone turns on this feature and then can't
get back into their account, or who has to receive a text message every time
they log in, even from the same machine/browser.

The source code does not call out Chrome in particular - the code looks
something like (it also does translation):

    
    
      Your current  {$browser_name} settings might make it hard to use login approvals.

